# stye on my puppys eye



## Nekro (Oct 13, 2017)

I noticed today my pup Athena has a stye on her left eye. I wanted to know if I should be alarmed? take her to the vet? She's a inside dog and when we are outside she's always monitored. How do I get rid of the stye...:frown2:


----------



## SteelesMom (May 7, 2017)

I'm sorry about your pups eye! Steele had one this summer. It happened close to a week after switching to a new protein he'd never tried (duck). I didn't make the connection for a few days. I stopped the duck and put him on pork, and within a week it was gone. I don't knows if it was a coincidence, but that is my only experience with a sty. Have you changed any food recently?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nekro (Oct 13, 2017)

SteelesMom said:


> I'm sorry about your pups eye! Steele had one this summer. It happened close to a week after switching to a new protein he'd never tried (duck). I didn't make the connection for a few days. I stopped the duck and put him on pork, and within a week it was gone. I don't knows if it was a coincidence, but that is my only experience with a sty. Have you changed any food recently?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




no she has been on the same food for 2 months, also her treats have been the same.


----------



## SteelesMom (May 7, 2017)

Oh  I'm sorry! That was my only thought. I'm sure you will get some good answers here, and hope Apollo feels better soon!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelesMom (May 7, 2017)

SteelesMom said:


> Oh  I'm sorry! That was my only thought. I'm sure you will get some good answers here, and hope Apollo feels better soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ooops. Athena. Ugh... long week for a teacher 2 weeks befits winter break!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nekro (Oct 13, 2017)

Thank you, hopefully someone has an answer or Ill have to take her to the vet Monday


----------



## Nekro (Oct 13, 2017)

Bump


----------

